# East Shingle Lake, Uintas



## ryno007 (Jan 28, 2016)

Went up the Shingle Creek trail this past weekend to East Shingle Lake. The lowest bridge (the big one just 0.5 mile from the parking lot) is in fine shape, but the upper ones are out. The one ~2 miles in has two side-by-side logs that have been leveled off and are pretty reasonable to get across. No hand-holds, which makes the spring runoff a little intimidating, but it's doable. The next foot bridge, about a mile further, is totally out and the runoff water is unsafe to cross at the moment (later in the summer it's probably OK). We bushwhacked along the west side of the creek about 0.5 mile until we caught the trail again and proceeded up from there.

Snow starts coming in around 9,000 feet, and there was patchy ice on the lake. We did well on Saturday with tigers and brookies, several in the 12-14" range, primarily on blue and silver spinners/castmasters. Storm came in Saturday afternoon/evening, all rain. By the time we headed back down on Sunday, most of the ice was gone. Another warm week or two, and the snow will probably be gone also. Several parties up there on Saturday, I guess because it's one of the few early-season Uintas lakes to open up.


----------

